# Help Identify this little Roo



## Chloe88 (Jan 11, 2013)

I bought this tiny boy from a sale barn, as I needed my Sumatras to be smaller, and he'll do the job, though I'll need a lot of breeding out afterward.

He's black with a bit of red in him, and very very small, with long gamey legs. 

Half the time I have no idea what I'm buying, but I know he's some sort of game bird, or maybe a mix of something. Could you help identify him? (his name's Dean)


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm not sure of the breed, but he sure is cute!!! Congrats!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Black Old English Game Bantam


----------



## psan36 (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks like an Australorp


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

psan36 said:


> Looks like an Australorp


The only thing this bird has in common with an Australorp is the color and a red comb!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute !


----------

